# Diablillo



## Inmortal

Hola, cuando busco "diablillo" en el diccionario me sale lo siguiente:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*diablillo *


m. col. Revoltoso, enredador, travieso:
la niña les ha salido un poco diablillo.
¿No existe esta palabra en femenino? ¿Es correcto apodar a Menganita como "Menganita la Diablillo"? ¿O debería decir "Menganita el Diablillo"? ¿O quizás "Menganita la Diablilla"? Me estoy haciendo un lío.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Bark

A mí me suena mejor "Menganita la Diablillo". Diablo es una palabra masculina y no existe su femenino: "Esta chica es un diablo". Por la misma razón también diría: "Esta niña es una diablillo".

Un saludo.


----------



## Inmortal

¡Gracias por la respuesta!

Lo que me hace dudar es que no concuerden artículo y sustantivo... ¡Veamos más opiniones!


----------



## Josefran

Según el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas puede usarse tanto diablo como diabla. Un saludo


----------



## Inmortal

Gracias Josefran.

Bark ha dicho que le suena mejor "Menganita la diablillo". A mí también me suena mejor. Pero una cosa es que nos suene mejor y otra que sea correcto, porque como ya comenté no concuerdan artículo y sustantivo. ¿Se puede hacer una excepción en este caso? ¿Si existe diabla, también existe diablilla? En ese caso pondría directamente diablilla, pero lo que me confundía es que lo busco en el diccionario de la RAE y sólo aparece en masculino.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo diría que la niña es_ un diablillo_, de la misma manera que diría la niña es_ un ángel_.

Creo que "diablillo" no tiene aquí la connotación de _diablo _o _diabla_.
Tampoco está mal decir que un niño es _una_ nenaza, por ejemplo.

Un saludo


----------



## Inmortal

Pinairun said:


> Yo diría que la niña es_ un diablillo_, de la misma manera que diría la niña es_ un ángel_.
> 
> Creo que "diablillo" no tiene aquí la connotación de _diablo _o _diabla_.
> Tampoco está mal decir que un niño es _una_ nenaza, por ejemplo.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola Pinairun. De acuerdo con lo que dices, pero esa ya no es la cuestión. La duda es respecto al apodo "Menganita la Diablillo", y es por ello que te remito a mi anterior mensaje en este hilo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Valtiel

Yo creo que depende de si los diablillos tienen sexo o son como los ángeles (en ese aspecto). 

Recordemos que el género masculino también es neutro.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Ah, disculpa, que me había perdido.

En el caso de ser un apodo, diría _Menganita "*la*" Diablill*o*._

Como Zutanito _el _"Orejas".
o
Menganita "la" Terremoto.
El artículo concuerda con el sujeto.

Hasta donde yo sé, los diablillos, chicos o chicas, siempre han sido *diablillos*.


----------



## Inmortal

Pinairun said:


> Ah, disculpa, que me había perdido.
> 
> En el caso de ser un apodo, diría _Menganita "*la*" Diablill*o*._
> 
> Como Zutanito _el _"Orejas".
> o
> Menganita "la" Terremoto.
> El artículo concuerda con el sujeto.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, los diablillos, chicos o chicas, siempre han sido *diablillos*.


 
Muy clarificadora tu respuesta Pinairun. Gracias a todos, pero de momento me quedo con tus explicaciones.


----------



## Josefran

Inmortal said:


> Hola Pinairun. De acuerdo con lo que dices, pero esa ya no es la cuestión. La duda es respecto al apodo "Menganita la Diablillo", y es por ello que te remito a mi anterior mensaje en este hilo.
> 
> Un saludo.


 El DRAE recoge diabla. http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=diabla 

La verdad es que no encuentro el problema de decir, Menganita la Diablilla. No es comparable a "orejas" o "terremoto" porque no hay posibilidad de alterar el género.


----------



## Inmortal

Cierto es que el DRAE recoge diabla. Pero también es cierto que además recoge diablillo pero no diablilla. Cuando meto "diablilla" en el DRAE me aparece un mensaje diciendo que esa palabra no está registrada en el diccionario. ¿Por qué?

Con otras palabras si metes en el buscador el femenino, te remite al masculino, pero no ocurre lo mismo con "diablillo".


----------



## Pinairun

> *diablillo**.*
> * 1.     * m. Persona que se viste de diablo en las procesiones o en carnaval.
> * 2.     * m. coloq. Persona aguda y enredadora.


A mí tampoco me sorprendería nada si leyera "Menganita la Diablilla", porque creo que los sobrenombres pueden saltarse cualquier norma.

De todos modos, el DRAE recoge "diablillo" referido a persona,  con un solo género, el masculino.


----------



## Josefran

Totalmente de acuerdo. Gracias.


----------



## dexterciyo

Podrías decir que _diablilla_ es el diminutivo de _diabla_ (palabra que sí recoge el DRAE), y tiene significado de 'persona traviesa y aguda' según estas acepciones de la palabra _diablo_:



> *3.* m. Persona que tiene mal genio, o es muy traviesa, temeraria y atrevida.
> *5.* m. Persona astuta, sagaz, que tiene sutileza y maña aun en las cosas buenas.



Eso sí, a mí no me suena decir «ella es _una_ diablillo». Yo optaría por «ella es una diablilla» o «ella es un diablillo».


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Tampoco está mal decir que un niño es _una_ nenaza, por ejemplo.



 No creo que a él le parezca bien, Pinairun diablillo.


----------



## Södertjej

Yo diría que la niña es un diablillo de pequeña y de mayor quizá se convierta en miembro de algún comité importante. Pero no la llamaría ni diablilla ni miembra. Si fuera niño y se dedicara al tenis tampoco le llamaríamos "tenisto" ¿verdad?


----------



## Josefran

Södertjej said:


> Yo diría que la niña es un diablillo de pequeña y de mayor quizá se convierta en miembro de algún comité importante. Pero no la llamaría ni diablilla ni miembra. Si fuera niño y se dedicara al tenis tampoco le llamaríamos "tenisto" ¿verdad?


 
Hej, Södertjet. Hur är det? La diferencia está en que estos nombres que mencionas (miembro y tenista) son comunes en cuanto al género y "diablillo" según el DRAE es masculino, no común, con lo que ¿por qué no una diablillla?

*Nombre Común 1. *m._ Gram._ El que no posee género gramatical determinado y se construye con artículos, adjetivos y pronombres masculinos y femeninos para aludir a personas de sexo masculino y femenino respectivamente; p. ej., _el mártir_ y _la mártir;_ _el artista_ y _la artista._


----------



## Södertjej

Josefran said:


> Hej, Södertjet. Hur är det? La diferencia está en que estos nombres que mencionas (miembro y tenista) son comunes en cuanto al género y "diablillo" según el DRAE es masculino, no común, con lo que ¿por qué no una diablillla?


¿Quizá porque el uso ha hecho que diablillo sea habitual usarlo como común y no con forma masculina/femenina?

Incluso sin diminutivo, (Este niño es un diablo. Esta niña es un diablo) es habitual usar el sustantivo masculino, sin necesidad de cambiarle el sexo al diablo para que se adecue al de la criaturita.

Mi mensaje era una pequeña chufla porque ya aburren las paridas que se oyen a veces en aras de la igualdad.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> No creo que a él le parezca bien, Pinairun diablillo.



Reconozco que no fue un ejemplo muy acertado, pero adolezco de una gran falta de imaginación.¡Que me perdone el niño! Que no lo dije con mala idea...


----------



## Södertjej

Bueno, a quien no se llama nenazas es a las niñas, así que opino que tu ejemplo es impecable Pinairun. El diablo es un señor malo y con cuernos y las nenas frágiles son nenas frágiles, y los chicos que se comportan como ellas mantienen el masculino de su género y ellas el suyo. Igual que las niñas y los diablos.


----------



## mirx

Inmortal said:


> ¿No existe esta palabra en femenino? .





dexterciyo said:


> _*Podrías decir que diablilla es el diminutivo de diabla (palabra que sí recoge el DRAE), y tiene significado de 'persona traviesa y aguda*_' según estas acepciones de la palabra _diablo_:
> Eso sí, a mí no me suena decir «ella es _una_ diablillo». Yo optaría por «ella es una diablilla» o «ella es un diablillo».



Yo me quedo con esta respuesta. 1, porque lo vengo oyendo desde que me acuerdo, _María es una pequeñ*a* diablill*a*_; y 2, porque ya quedó claro que si diablillo es el diminutivo de diablo, diablilla es el de diabla, palabra para muchos de nosotros bastante normal y común de toda la vida y que, por supuesto, también admite la RAE.


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> Yo me quedo con esta respuesta. 1, porque lo vengo oyendo desde que me acuerdo, _María es una pequeñ*a* diablill*a*_; y 2, porque ya quedó claro que si diablillo es el diminutivo de diablo, diablilla es el de diabla, palabra para muchos de nosotros bastante normal y común de toda la vida y, que por supuesto, también admite la RAE.


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo con mirx.
_'María es un*a* pequeñ*a* diablill*a*'._

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

la_machy said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con mirx.
> _'María es un*a* pequeñ*a* diablill*a*'._
> Saludos



Por aquí también se diría así.  
Hay diablas  y hay diablillas .


----------



## Inmortal

Veo que el tema ha dado para mucha discusión y hay dos posturas enfrentadas.

Mi opinión: por mucho que a algunos les suene familiar "diablilla" y se emperren en que debe ser el diminutivo de diabla, la realidad es que NO EXISTE EN EL DRAE. Una cosa es lo que uno oye decir y otra lo que es o no es correcto.

Una cosa es el buen uso del lenguaje y otra las deformaciones que se hacen de él en aras de la igualdad (pensemos en el caso de "miembra"). En este sentido me han gustado mucho las respuestas de Södertjej.

Así que en mi opinión me quedo con URSULITA LA DIABLILLO, fémina responsable de toda esta discusión. Ursulita es un diablillo y por lo tanto la apodo "Ursulita la Diablillo". Perfecto.

Salud y alegría para todos.


----------



## mirx

Inmortal said:


> Veo que el tema ha dado para mucha discusión y hay dos posturas enfrentadas.
> 
> Mi opinión: por mucho que a algunos les suene familiar "diablilla" y se emperren en que debe ser el diminutivo de diabla, la realidad es que NO EXISTE EN EL DRAE. Una cosa es lo que uno oye decir y otra lo que es o no es correcto.
> 
> Salud y alegría para todos.



Los diminutivos de las palabras normalmente no vienen en el diccionario, diablillo ha tomado un sentido diferente y por eso es considerado. No hay nada que impida el uso de diablilla ya que, como vimos, es completamente aceptable. El resto son simples preferencias personales que no tienen que ver con el buen uso del idioma.


----------



## Inmortal

Si no he entendido mal, si uso "diablilla" (diminutivo de diabla), el significado que tendrá será el de diablo hembra chiquitito. Si uso "diablillo" le doy el significado de persona aguda y enredadora.

Por lo tanto, sigo quedándome con "diablillo" porque quiero darle ese significado, más simpático que el de diablo hembra.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Inmortal said:


> Si no he entendido mal, si uso "diablilla" (diminutivo de diabla), el significado que tendrá será el de diablo hembra chiquitito. Si uso "diablillo" le doy el significado de persona aguda y enredadora.
> 
> Saludos.



Puedes leer nuevamente el post número 15. Y por supuesto, puedes usar lo que mejor te parezca, sin que por eso se descalifiquen los otros usos.


----------



## Jellby

Según lo veo yo:

Fulanita es un diablillo 
Fulanita es una diablilla 
Fulanita es una diablillo 

Fulanita la Diablillo 
Fulanita la Diablilla 
Fulanita el Diablillo


----------



## ManPaisa

Inmortal said:


> Si no he entendido mal, si uso "diablilla" (diminutivo de diabla), el significado que tendrá será el de diablo hembra chiquitito. Si uso "diablillo" le doy el significado de persona aguda y enredadora.



¿Y no es lo mismo? 
¿Y qué tiene que ver lo de _*diabla/diablilla*_ con la igualdad de género?


----------



## Inmortal

De sabios es rectificar. Teniendo en cuenta las siguientes acepciones de diablo:

*3. *m. Persona que tiene mal genio, o es muy traviesa, temeraria y atrevida.

*5. *m. Persona astuta, sagaz, que tiene sutileza y maña aun en las cosas buenas.



Y teniendo en cuenta también que existe diabla y diablilla, acepto que se puede usar diablilla con un significado cercano al de persona aguda y enredadora.


Por lo tanto, esto ya se convertiría en una cuestión de gustos a la hora de elegir el apodo en masculino o en femenino.


Gracias a todos.​


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que no estamos debatiendo qué es o no correcto, sin exponiendo qué se dice dónde, y argumentanado el porqué de ese uso, explicando la lógica de esa elección. 

A los españoles nos suena perfectamente natural "la niña es un diablillo", quizá porque diablesa nos suena casi a que se está diciendo que la niña es diabólica, que no es precisamente lo que queremos decir en ese caso. En otros sitios lo dicen de otra manera porque le dan otro enfoque. No es ninguna novedad.


----------



## Inmortal

Yo una cosa que no entiendo es que en el diccionario de esta web la única definición que se da de diabla es la de batería de luces que cuelga en los escenarios; y punto y final.

Y luego me voy al DRAE y además de esa definición se recogen varias más, entre las cuales se encuentra "diablo hembra". Aparte, también existe diablesa con la misma definición de diablo hembra.

¿A qué diccionario hago caso? Si me atengo al primero, nunca podría usar "diablilla" en el apodo que pretendo hacer, porque diabla significaría única y exclusivamente "batería de luces". Sólo podría echar mano de "diablesa" para hacer el femenino.

Y otro tema. Si existe diablesa para el femenino, ¿por qué tiene que existir diabla con el mismo propósito? Diabla suena hasta raro y ya tenía su significado de batería de luces; no nos compliquemos.

Vaya tela con los diccionarios. Hay contradicciones entre unos y otros.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Inmortal said:


> ¿A qué diccionario hago caso? Si me atengo al primero, nunca podría usar "diablilla" en el apodo que pretendo hacer, porque diabla significaría única y exclusivamente "batería de luces". Sólo podría echar mano de "diablesa" para hacer el femenino.


Por supuesto al de la RAE.  El de la casa no goza de ningún prestigio entre los doctos de la lengua en el mundo castellanohablante.  ¿Y por qué habría de tenerlo, si lo hace gente como nosotros?


----------



## Södertjej

Inmortal said:


> ¿A qué diccionario hago caso?
> Vaya tela con los diccionarios. Hay contradicciones entre unos y otros.


Los diccionarios recogen el uso, no es el uso el que se crea a partir de los diccionarios. En el caso que nos ocupa queda claro que los usos idiomáticos varían de un sitio a otro, y que los diccionarios no recogen todas y cada una de las palabras y acepciones existentes (DRAE incluido) es un hecho no vamos a descubrir ahora. No busquemos los tres pies al gato porque una expresión coloquial no venga especificada en las entradas de la RAE.

En cuanto a que existan dos palabras para lo mismo (diabla y diablesa) me remito a lo anterior. La RAE recoge el uso de voces que surgen en el idioma, ya sea en sus orígenes al evolucionar del latín o neologismos a lo largo del tiempo. Si ambas existen, ambas las recoge la RAE, cuya misión no es decir "uy, como hay dos iguales, prohibimos una". Vamos, que no veo el problema en una lengua tenga riqueza de sinónimos. Pero en cuanto al porqué que parece preocuparte, seguro que habrá alguna sesuda explicación etimológica que aclare su origen, pero no el porqué de que ambas voces sigan vivitas y coleando, pues eso es muy simple: la gente las ha seguido usando.


----------



## Valtiel

Claro, es que puedes decir _Menganita la Diablilla_, y no creo que nadie diga _¡Mira, mira, se ha inventado una palabra; eso está mal!_, especialmente habiendo tan bárbara ignorancia lingüística, y peor aún, pasotismo en la sociedad. También es bueno jugar un poco con la lengua, pero sin pasarse.

Si la gente se pone a usar _diablilla_ frecuentemente, al final acabará siendo aceptada, como ha pasado siempre con, por ejemplo, los neologismos y los vulgarismos...

Todo es muy relativo.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Valtiel said:


> Si la gente se pone a usar _diablilla_ frecuentemente, al final acabará siendo aceptada,


Por lo dicho aquí parece ser que no tiene que ponerse a usarla la gente, en ciertos países es el uso habitual.


----------



## Valtiel

Me refería para que se llegue a aceptar y añadir al DRAE.


----------



## Södertjej

Ah, perdona, no te había entendido. Pues sí, la lista de palabras por incluir es larga. Que se pongan las pilas los académicos de los países donde se usa para que añadan una a a la entrada de diablillo.


----------



## Pardon

¿ Y si en vez de un diablillo ( como creo que debería ser) no dices que la niña es de la piel de Barrabás- que no te dará ningún problema y se entiende perfectamente- y asunto arreglado? A grandes males...ya se sabe. Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Pardon said:


> ¿ Y si en vez de un diablillo ( como creo que debería ser) no dices que la niña es de la piel de Barrabás- que no te dará ningún problema y se entiende perfectamente- y asunto arreglado? A grandes males...ya se sabe. Saludos



Pobre Ursulita...
Pero en todo caso, ¿no sería 'la piel de Barrabasa'?

Sigo prefiriendo '*diablilla*'.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Pardon said:


> ¿ Y si en vez de un diablillo ( como creo que debería ser) no dices que la niña es de la piel de Barrabás- que no te dará ningún problema y se entiende perfectamente- y asunto arreglado? A grandes males...ya se sabe. Saludos


Decir que la niña es un diablillo (en España) es decir que es revoltosa pero en plan simpático. Decir que es de la piel de Barrabás es decir que tiene rasgos psicopáticos (o casi). No veo equiparable ser un diablillo con ser un bicho.

Por cierto, otro ejemplo que usamos igual en España:

Esta niña es un bicho / un bicho malo.

No decimos una bicha, que bicha es serpiente, por cierto.


----------



## sanxuan

Otros dos sinónimos:
*diabla *y *diablesa.*

Personalmente utilizo "esta niña es un diablo".
Será porque el diablo se ha representado siempre como un macho cabrío,


----------



## mirx

sanxuan said:


> Otros dos sinónimos:
> *diabla *y *diablesa.*
> 
> Personalmente utilizo "esta niña es un diablo".
> Será porque el diablo se ha representado siempre como un macho cabrío,



Así sin diminutivo también utilizaría el masculino. _Diabla _me suena a una mujer vestida de rojo, en lycra entallada y con cuernos.


----------



## sanxuan

Por qué no decir lo mismo de la piel de Lucifer. A éste creo que jamás se le perdonó como ocurrió con Barrabás.


----------



## dexterciyo

mirx said:


> Así sin diminutivo también utilizaría el masculino. _Diabla _me suena a una mujer vestida de rojo, en lycra entallada y con cuernos.



Eso es que sales mucho a los carnavales


----------

